#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How to Activate Mysql Database on XAMPP for windows?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I can't access phpMyAdmin on for XAMPP for windows.
The problem must be deactivated Mysql database.


Can Someone tell me how to activate Mysql database on XAMPP for windows?



Thank You!

----------


## jackshanan

If you don't find xampp control panel in xampp installation folder you can activate mysql client by executing mysql.exe in c:\*xampp\mysql\bin folder

*

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I can't access phpMyAdmin on for XAMPP for windows.
> The problem must be deactivated Mysql database.
> 
> 
> Can Someone tell me how to activate Mysql database on XAMPP for windows?
> 
> 
> ...


XAMPP only summarys MySQL (Database Server) & Apache (Webserver) in one setup and u can manage them with the xampp starter.
Aftet the successfully installation navigate to your xampp folder and execute the xammp- control .exe

----------

